# Any Lefteris Livadhiotis clients out there?



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

If you have had any problems with them, I'd really like to hear from you, please contact me via private message. 

Thanks X


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

What is the problem?


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

i'm looking for people in a similar situation to me


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cyprussafari said:


> i'm looking for people in a similar situation to me


and thank you for asking for private messages, as if this turned into a naming & shaming thread it would be deleted


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Agreed, keep it private.


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

yes, hence i've put please private message me


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

hi, while im not trying to stir anything up, the name Lefteris Livadhiotis means nothing to me, would be good to be somewhat aware of the business that lefteris is involved in, i assume its probably property development of some kind as most grievances we hear about on here are about that..........sorry, waffling...........probably half the forum users are none cyprus residents but considering moving to the island, i'd like to know who to NOT deal with...........there, got there in the end lol.........mark.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tackle said:


> hi, while im not trying to stir anything up, the name Lefteris Livadhiotis means nothing to me, would be good to be somewhat aware of the business that lefteris is involved in, i assume its probably property development of some kind as most grievances we hear about on here are about that..........sorry, waffling...........probably half the forum users are none cyprus residents but considering moving to the island, i'd like to know who to NOT deal with...........there, got there in the end lol.........mark.


Tackle if we allow naming and shaming on the forum we could end up with law suits against us.
If you want to know more please send a pm to cyprussafari.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just as a matter of interest, we have met the lawyer who is representing Connor O'dwyer in his legal battle against a developer. The lawyer who is based in Nicosia told us that the vast majority of problems with rogue developers is in the Larnaca to Famagusta region.
So before entering into negotiations for property in that region make sure you thoroughly research the developers reputation.


Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Limassol has escaped the scandals, but then again, who is going to mess with the rich business people and Russians there.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's different hypocrasy in Limassol, for example how Pafilia managed to get approval for a 30 story building on government land which was supposed to remain green by promising 2000 parking spaces for the zoo next door.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree, there was a trade off there. the green land, is now being turned into a multi million Euro block, but the car park is also needed to stop all the illegal parking around that area. Not perfect, but for me acceptable. The new block will obscure some of the seaview we had, but then more buildings are going up anyway.
Just want to see how the tilte deeds situation will be with this project. When somebody wil pay nearly a million Euro per apartment, they will have clout, so no messing with these boys!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> I agree, there was a trade off there. the green land, is now being turned into a multi million Euro block, but the car park is also needed to stop all the illegal parking around that area. Not perfect, but for me acceptable. The new block will obscure some of the seaview we had, but then more buildings are going up anyway.
> Just want to see how the tilte deeds situation will be with this project. When somebody wil pay nearly a million Euro per apartment, they will have clout, so no messing with these boys!


Cypriots still wont park in the car park if it is further away from where they want to go than the nearest footpath


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The car park further up by Arch Makarios Avenue, which holds around 500 cars, maybe more, is packed on a weekend. This car park will help visitors for the courts, zoo, Limassol Wine Fesival, park, beach, so there is a big demand for it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Going back to the original discussion on this threat, I find it very weird that you can not name and shame unscruplous businesses (not the forum,everywhere) in this country - I don't know if this law is Europe wide or Cyprus specific but it really shows that the law has total luck of respect for the consumers! To me this is increadably frustrating!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Going back to the original discussion on this threat, I find it very weird that you can not name and shame unscruplous businesses (not the forum,everywhere) in this country - I don't know if this law is Europe wide or Cyprus specific but it really shows that the law has total luck of respect for the consumers! To me this is increadably frustrating!


Dina, it isnt a matter of law. The forum has had threats of legal action in the past from companies which were named and shamed.
Believe me there are many companies I would love to splash across the internet(not just Cypriot companies) but I would hate to see the forum being sued because of my actions and ending up having to close down as a result.
We do have the private messaging facility so people can pass on the names of bad companies that way.

Veronica


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Dina, it isnt a matter of law. The forum has had threats of legal action in the past from companies which were named and shamed.
> Believe me there are many companies I would love to splash across the internet(not just Cypriot companies) but I would hate to see the forum being sued because of my actions and ending up having to close down as a result.
> We do have the private messaging facility so people can pass on the names of bad companies that way.
> 
> Veronica


Veronica, 
I am not talking about the forum, I am talking about in general. There is even a tv show on MEGA that is suppose to deal with dishonest business & gvt practices but you can not name the companies, the people or the departments and so of course you never know if the problem was fixed. I have even watched the president of the consumers association (or somthing like that)on tv, the man could not have been more anti-consumer if he tried.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Veronica,
> I am not talking about the forum, I am talking about in general. There is even a tv show on MEGA that is suppose to deal with dishonest business & gvt practices but you can not name the companies, the people or the departments and so of course you never know if the problem was fixed. I have even watched the president of the consumers association (or somthing like that)on tv, the man could not have been more anti-consumer if he tried.


That sounds about par for the course


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Cyprus is a small place, and everybody knows everybody else, so to speak. It is very hard to get go against the grain. Many people have connections, but you can't prove it. Just like all the insider dealing in the City of London, as an example in the UK.


----------



## notts100 (Sep 26, 2011)

*problems with l livadhiotis*



cyprussafari said:


> If you have had any problems with them, I'd really like to hear from you, please contact me via private message.
> 
> Thanks X


Hi, i would be very interested to know if you had replies on your question; i have bought a property from them 3 years ago but haven't had major problems...yet. I started asking about title deeds and also questioning the relationship between developer and bank in regards to the swiss francs mortgages which are problematic the least!!
i don't know how to send a private message...


----------

